# Best HPS bulb?



## Ataraxia (Apr 20, 2007)

In your opinon what is the best HPS bulb that is available in 250watts?  Best as far as quality, and also best as far as value for the price.  Maybe quality and value will be two different brands, but I'm wondering about both.  I've heard good things about Hortilux but I couldn't find a 250watt HPS made by them.  Any opinions/suggestions appreciated.

p.s. happy holiday!


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Apr 20, 2007)

It's pretty much about color temp or kelvins. A cheap hps is going to be at 2100k, perfect for flowering. With mh it's different. A good mh will cost $40 or more and will be rated 5000k or 5500k. A cheap mh will start around $10 but will only rate at 4000k or 4200k. Heres a good cheap bulb, 28,5000 lumens for ten bucks-http://www.plantlightinghydroponics.com/250w-hps-mogul-base-grow-bulb-p-124.html Hope this helps, good luck!


----------



## Ataraxia (Apr 23, 2007)

Thanks BBP, I'll probably order that bulb.  That's the cheapest I could find one on the web and it looks like it has a pretty standard color temp and lumen output.


----------

